# Converting remaining 2011 points to Hilton Honors



## gshermy2 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have 2,900 HGVC points left from this year. How can I deposit them into Hilton honors. I do not want to carry over or deposit in RCI


----------



## Remy (Nov 21, 2011)

You can pay to do it. $69 bucks. It'll get you one night in a Hilton. Maybe two. You can do it online or call HGVC. Good luck!


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 21, 2011)

You cannot convert current-year points, only next year's (2012) points.
_[Added: Unless you hold an upper-tier elite status.]_ 

However, I have _heard_ of a work-around:
1. Ask HGVC to make a "hotel" reservation with current-year points (using 1-ClubPoint for 20 HH-points).
2. Cancel the reservation thru Hilton Hotels -- the requisite HH-points are deposited into H-Honors.
You'd only get 20 HH points for every 1 HGVC point instead of the usual 25:1.

Please reconsider doing a rescue to your HGVC account.
You can use them for HGVC or RCI next year. Its a far more effective use of one's points.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 21, 2011)

Current year HGVC points may be converted to HHonor points if you are at the Elite Plus or Elite Premier level.  Given the conversion rate I would prefer depositing then into RCI.


----------



## gshermy2 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you.  How can I make the reservation on line?


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 22, 2011)

You must call HGVC to book a Hilton Hotel using HGVC points as its a special perk.

You may want to select a hotel where there's no HGVC resort.
You also want to choose one that uses up nearly all of your points.
I'm not sure if you can go over and use HH-points for the shortfall.

2,900 ClubPoints will be valued at 58,000 HH-points, just shy of 60K.
So you could get 1N in a Catefory 7 or Waldorf Hotel at 50K.
Or perhaps, or 1-N in a Category 3 and 1-N in a Category 4.

To see how poor a use of points this is, compare how many nights your
ClubPoints would get you in a Studio at a HGVC resort in Orlando or Vegas.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 22, 2011)

Talent is totally correct.  The conversion rate from HGVC points to HHonors is very poor.  That is why I would strongly suggest depositing the points into RCI.  This gives you two years to play with them.  The best deals I have every had with HGVC have been with RCI exchanges.  Remember that 4800 points will get you a 2 bedroom unit at peak season using an RCI exchange.


----------



## travelguy (Nov 22, 2011)

pianodinosaur said:


> Talent is totally correct.  The conversion rate from HGVC points to HHonors is very poor.  That is why I would strongly suggest depositing the points into RCI.  This gives you two years to play with them.  The best deals I have every had with HGVC have been with RCI exchanges.  Remember that 4800 points will get you a 2 bedroom unit at peak season using an RCI exchange.



I totally agree with this strategy and it's what I do personally with those pesky "leftover" HGVC points.


----------



## gnorth16 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have to agree.  RCI looks like the best option.

It is always better to borrow points from future years than paying to "rescue" them or even lose them.  I personally have used up my 2011, 2012 and all but 130 of 2013 points! 

No chance of a last minute getaway?


----------

